# alien abduction scene



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

I would like to decorate one bedroom (for a party) as an alien abduction in progress. I have a couple of aliens and a very large window behind the bed. All I can think of so far is a very bright light shining into the window and the aliens standing around a person in the bed. Seems lame. What would make it better?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Real aliens

What might be of more interest if you feel the pre-abduction portion is too tame would be to set the room up with a post-abduction scene - exam table and aliens with nasty looking surgical type equipment. Other than that, the way to make the proposed scene more exciting would be to have the individual actually in the hands of his abductors and fighting every step of the way - or at least looking terrified. That would give more "action" to the scene, as opposed to having the aliens simply standing around a person's bed. A strobe or flashing effect on the light coming through the window would also add an eerie, unsettling feel.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i like!


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

I would like to make one of my bedrooms into an alien abduction scene. This bedroom has a very large (5'x5') window so I was thinking of putting a bright spotlight outside shining in. I have three "aliens" to use and a simple motion sensor. The trouble is that I cannot think of how to make this look scary or at least alarmimg when a party guest walks by to get to the bathroom.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Several years ago, I helped a department at work decorate for Halloween. The theme was aliens. In one office, we covered all the walls and mounted large pieces of duct tubing above...giving the appearance of aliens emanating through the ceiling. Hanging from within the ducts were tenacles and wiring, etc. We completed the look with fog and flashing lights around the room. We also had the sound horn from War of the Worlds ready to blast....WAAAAAAaaa.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

How embarrassing....double asked this one, so sorry! I am just really, really, excited about Halloween!


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

and DarkLore...pretty cool!


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

Roxy, that helps immensely! I was looking at it in more of a pre-or post... But a during would be great! Thank you very much and again,. sorry about the question being asked twice.


----------

